# Favorites of theyear



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Afew days ago music critics of the New York Times listed their favorite new recordings of 2012. My question then is what were your favorite recordings that you bought this year. Symphony, Concerto, Piano, String Quartet any recording that you care to list.
Since I limit myself to Chamber Music when it comes to buying, my two favorites where the Shostakovich Qt#9 played by the Mandelring Quartet, and the Dvorak op.96 and op.106 Qts performed by the Pavel Haas Quartet.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The bargain priced Toscanini box set is the best thing I bought this year.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Quartetfore said:


> Afew days ago music critics of the New York Times listed their favorite new recordings of 2012. My question then is what were your favorite recordings that you bought this year. Symphony, Concerto, Piano, String Quartet any recording that you care to list.
> Since I limit myself to Chamber Music when it comes to buying, my two favorites where the Shostakovich Qt#9 played by the Mandelring Quartet, and the Dvorak op.96 and op.106 Qts performed by the Pavel Haas Quartet.


Vaneyes asked the same question a few weeks ago in a different format although I tend to buy 2009/2010 releases this year. Thinking about solely 2012 releases, I too like the Pavel Haas Quartet, but their couplings are unforgiveable.

I choose to listen to string quartets: I won't buy anything else, except harp music and one violin or cello concerto every year.

There is no way Janacek string quartets no. I & II should ever be separated onto different discs! The Pavel Haas Quartets (all 3) can also fit neatly into 1 CD, like the Kocian Quartet have recorded, but instead, Supraphon have forced false economy in making a listener searching for these wonderful quartets, to buy two separate CDs. For a string quartet entitled 'Pavel Haas Quartet', you would think they could do better. Thankfully their epic Dvorak late quartets this year, actually couple the Dvorak Op.106 with the Op. 96 (American) string quartets, and not with Fibich, Novak, Smetana or someone else. Had I not already several gazillion interpretations of the Dvorak, perhaps this coupling would have made my no.1 spot too. In any case, success - finally, Supraphon have wised up with their weirdo couplings!

My favourites this year are the Silesian Quartet from Poland. I've been following them and all their releases since I was in school and since their personnel change with Szymon Krzeszowiec, they have really outdone themselves:

The Bargielski string quartets are some of the most innovative and unusual sonorities I have heard. The playing and engineering of the sound quality is exceptional. This double disc of contemporary string quartet music leaves me excited just tearing off the cellophane like unwrapping presents at Christmas. The music is so exhilarating it's music to feel excited about.










For best newcomer composer, it's got to be Aleksander Nowak, the Polish student of Aleksander Lason, who has released his first works by the Silesian Quartet this year too:










And for non-string quartet releases, it has to be the tart looking Englichova who plays so beautifully with Hesperova:










This is the easiest going release I've bought in years! It is ideal nocturne music to fall asleep to - for adults and children. The delicate silvery tones of her harp are so luxurious. Thankfully this is coupled with an alto pitched viola, rather than a violin. The deeper tone really rewards the harp with a harmonious resonance.


----------

